# EA negative outcome(rejection)



## pav007 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi Guys, 
I got rejection from Engineers Australia stating that"We recommend you refer to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection for contact details
of the relevant assessing authority for your qualifications. Please go to Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection and seek Australian Skills Recognition Information"

But when i first contacted Engineers Australia i got a email from one of the assessor"
Dear xxx,
Based on your *academic* qualifications there appears to be the following occupations available for your choice:
electronic engineer ANZSCO code 233411
telecommunication engineer ANZSCO 263311
telecommunication network engineer ANZSCO 263312
also your career/work experiences can influence your choice of occupation.

I hope this was helpful.



But now i got rejection. When i spoke with case officer, he said 'i cant asses your degree. Yours is not Engineering'' How should i prove my degree was engineering?

Any help guys.


Thanks
Pav007


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

So, what is the name of your degree on the diploma?


----------



## pav007 (Sep 10, 2015)

ozengineer said:


> So, what is the name of your degree on the diploma?


Mine is Bachelor of Technology in (Computer Science and Engineering)


----------



## Ravi1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Pav,

Sorry to hear about that. In the email from EA the last line says "Your career/work experiences can influence your choice of occupation" I think its more of what kind of job you are doing right now. As computers is your major you should have done assessment via ACS and again it depend on which job you are doing now. Did you send that email to CO saying based on the this email I have processed my assessment? Wait for more comments from seniors in the forum.

All the best!


----------



## pav007 (Sep 10, 2015)

Ravi1 said:


> Hi Pav,
> 
> Sorry to hear about that. In the email from EA the last line says "Your career/work experiences can influence your choice of occupation" I think its more of what kind of job you are doing right now. As computers is your major you should have done assessment via ACS and again it depend on which job you are doing now. Did you send that email to CO saying based on the this email I have processed my assessment? Wait for more comments from seniors in the forum.
> 
> All the best!


Hi ravi,
I have applied for only qualification assessment.I spoke with my case officer. I told him about the mail and person who gave that opinion. He said" Rejection is my decision. I cannot go with his(person who gave formal advise) opinion. He is not my team leader. If you want, you can go for review.Your file is closed".

So i don't know what to do. Is it possible to go legally, because first they said they can asses my degree. Now they are saying(only my case officer) we cannot asses your degree.I wasted my time(writing CDR) and money.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your case. You should be entitled to refund atleast. Check if the confirmation email was sent from [email protected] as they instruct "Please note: To avoid extra waiting time and paying extra fees please ensure you are applying for the correct assessment type. If you are unsure please contact us on above email."

It must be difficult for your after investing so much money and time but you got to move on. Go for ACS assessment and proceed with your PR dream. Do take advice from seniors on this forums before you make your move. Also, ACS assessment is far easier than EA. No CDR writing and processing times are far less as far as i know.

Goodluck with your PR.


----------



## pav007 (Sep 10, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Sorry to hear about your case. You should be entitled to refund atleast. Check if the confirmation email was sent from [email protected] as they instruct "Please note: To avoid extra waiting time and paying extra fees please ensure you are applying for the correct assessment type. If you are unsure please contact us on above email."
> 
> It must be difficult for your after investing so much money and time but you got to move on. Go for ACS assessment and proceed with your PR dream. Do take advice from seniors on this forums before you make your move. Also, ACS assessment is far easier than EA. No CDR writing and processing times are far less as far as i know.
> 
> Goodluck with your PR.


Hi 
I contacted them through that that mail, then they asked me send my certificates to get accurate answer from assessor. Then only i started process. Could you please tell me the process for refund? What are the chances for positive outcome if i apply for Informal review

Thanks
Pav


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

This is really absurd. Btw, I personally dont think that EA is the right authority to assess Bachelor of Technology in (Computer Science and Engineering) degree but that is just my two cents.

Can you pls share with us the content of the email sent to you confirming that your degree can be assessed by EA?

I have to make sure what he said. Because, your only option would be to lodge a informal/formal appeal where the waiting time is 2 to 3 months and you have to pay for the application (refunded in case accepted). But again, in both reviews, you cannot provide any additional documents to support your claim that you've been misguided by the EA.

Why dont you check with your CO about your case. Maybe, he can guide you how to get the refund. Make sure you be nice with him.

Goodluck


----------



## pav007 (Sep 10, 2015)

SqOats said:


> This is really absurd. Btw, I personally dont think that EA is the right authority to assess Bachelor of Technology in (Computer Science and Engineering) degree but that is just my two cents.
> 
> Can you pls share with us the content of the email sent to you confirming that your degree can be assessed by EA?
> 
> ...


The email conversation goes like this


Hello xxxx,

Thank you for your email, so that I can further assist you please provide me with a scanned copy of your qualification and a up to date CV so that I can get a accurate answer from an assessor.

Kind regards,
Nicola 

then i sent my docs then i got reply (first i asked them mine is under Washington accord or not)


Dear xxxxx,
Thank you for your enquiry.
It appears that your degree is not accepted being subject to the Washington Accord. It will be necessary to complete a CDR pathway
Regards
Assessor Name
Qualification and Skills Assessor 
Migration Skills Assessment


then my email

hi
Could you please tell me under which occupation an i apply for assessment for immigration purpose.

Reply from one of the assessor 

Dear xxxx
Based on your academic qualifications there appears to be the following occupations available for your choice:
electronic engineer ANZSCO code 233411
telecommunication engineer ANZSCO 263311
telecommunication network engineer ANZSCO 263312
also your career/work experiences can influence your choice of occupation.

I hope this was helpful.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

pav007 said:


> The email conversation goes like this
> 
> 
> Hello xxxx,
> ...


I see, so under which occupation you applied? Also, what is your experience related to?


----------



## pav007 (Sep 10, 2015)

SqOats said:


> I see, so under which occupation you applied? Also, what is your experience related to?


Hi

I applied under electronics engineer category. Embedded systems programming


----------



## B parekh (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi
I got negative skilled assessment from engineering Australia due to plagiarism in my CDR and my application is rejected and a 12 month ban has been imposed. so can I apply for other visas? dependent visa or visitor visa?


----------



## nickchik (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes, you can apply other visas. You are banned by Engineers Australia not by DIBP.

Can you please explain why have you copied others career episodes?


----------



## knell (Sep 15, 2016)

*CDR- Computer Science and Engineering*

Hi, Does Engineers Australia not assess Computer Science and Engineering degree? What you did afterwards?


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

B parekh said:


> Hi
> I got negative skilled assessment from engineering Australia due to plagiarism in my CDR and my application is rejected and a 12 month ban has been imposed. so can I apply for other visas? dependent visa or visitor visa?




Do you really copy some ones CDR? or partially copied ? did you ask for rewrite ?


----------



## timjordan (Jul 27, 2017)

"We have identified that one or more of your career episodes have been copied — either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia. This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is 'all your own work' is not correct; and thus does not demonstrate a commitment to ethical conduct and professional accountability. 

Please explain the copied content in writing and attached to your next submission.

Please note that consequently, your application can be rejected and a 12-month can be imposed if presented writing contains material which was not produced by you."


Just received message for additional information from EA assessor, kindly advice what to do i have just used some picture reference from my company procedure which i believe available on internet no intention what so ever to copy


----------



## jolly 1987 (Nov 10, 2017)

B parekh said:


> Hi
> I got negative skilled assessment from engineering Australia due to plagiarism in my CDR and my application is rejected and a 12 month ban has been imposed. so can I apply for other visas? dependent visa or visitor visa?


Hi Parekh,

Did you get a feedback only for 12 months ban or report to DIBP?


----------



## shazilhyd (May 12, 2019)

*rejected by EA , can i go for ACS now*

i got rejected by EA, and they impose ban on me , can i go for ACS now will it impact my profile in any way, will i get any problem in visa application


----------



## My Anfa (Jul 16, 2019)

B parekh said:


> Hi
> 
> I got negative skilled assessment from engineering Australia due to plagiarism in my CDR and my application is rejected and a 12 month ban has been imposed. so can I apply for other visas? dependent visa or visitor visa?




Did you apply for Engineer or Engineering Technologist? What’s your field??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

pav007 said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied under electronics engineer category. Embedded systems programming


Hi Pav007,

I think you applied to the wrong assessing authority. Your bachelors should be assessed by ACS in the first place and as you mentioned Embedded Systems Programming, I believe you should have applied for "Software Developer" 261312 code for which ACS is the assessing body.

I came across this thread which has similar question. It would be easy if you apply for ACS and 261312.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...5-anzsco-code-embedded-software-engineer.html


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

sandeepr said:


> Hi Pav007,
> 
> I think you applied to the wrong assessing authority. Your bachelors should be assessed by ACS in the first place and as you mentioned Embedded Systems Programming, I believe you should have applied for "Software Developer" 261312 code for which ACS is the assessing body.
> 
> ...


I hope you are aware that you are replying to four-year-old post. I am sure by now either the guy is already in AU or might have dropped his PR plans.


----------



## sandeepr (Apr 16, 2014)

mailgrvc said:


> I hope you are aware that you are replying to four-year-old post. I am sure by now either the guy is already in AU or might have dropped his PR plans.


Lol!! Didn't notice the date, I went blindly with the latest threads visible in the 1st page and assumed it to recent one. My bad.


----------



## darshan11 (3 mo ago)

Hi All,

Hope everyone is well.

Just got a quick question.

I have got two degrees- Bachelors in Civil Engineering (assessing authority - EA)
and Masters in Construction Management (assessing authority - AIQS)

EA positive assessment would give me Civil Engineer assessment and AIQS would give me Quantity Surveyor. Please note, both of these fall under "Civil Engineering professionals 2332" 

I am in the process for the EA skill assessment for Civil Engineer and currently working on a query issued on few career episodes. I am hoping to have them sorted to get a positive outcome.

If I have to consider worst case scenario? my EA application gets rejected/banned, I can easily apply for Quantity Surveyor skill assessment as I just need to show my onshore masters degree completion.

My question is, If I apply for 189/190 visa as a Quantity Surveyor knowing that EA rejected/banned my Civil Engineer assessment, would it affect my visa application in any way?

Thanks in advance.


----------

